# Anybody ever fish edgewater for channels?



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looking do some catfishing tonight with a buddy. Sick of all my local spots. Thought about going on the lake. Edgewater is pretty close, Wondering if the rocks were any good over there. Any information would help! Just wanna smack some channels tonight!


----------



## Scott M (Jul 1, 2013)

Never fished edge water for channels but do really well on the river closer to the lake in the deeper water.


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Whiskey Island at the mouth of the Cuyahoga, just down the street from Edgewater.


----------

